# 2003 Nissan Xtrail - Oil Leak



## master (Dec 7, 2004)

I have an oil leak that only appears to occur when I park on a slope.

Does anyone have any thoughts as to what the problem can be

Regards, Master


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What kind of fluid is leaking? Are you sure its engine oil?or is it the brake fluid or the power steering fluid


----------



## master (Dec 7, 2004)

*2003 Xtrail - Oil leak*



Exalta said:


> What kind of fluid is leaking? Are you sure its engine oil?or is it the brake fluid or the power steering fluid


Hi Exalta

thankyou for responding. Yes, the nature of the fluid would strongly suggest that it is engine oil.


----------

